# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Đi xuống hầm uống cà phê với Yên - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Yên Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 9A Phạm Đình Toái, phường 6, quận 1, TP HCM. Các bạn có thể gửi xe tại quán, nhưng nhớ hỏi kĩ để không vào nhầm quán kế bên nhé!
> 
> Giá trung bình các loại đồ ăn thức uống trong khoảng 45 - 50k_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Yên Cafe_


*Teen mình sẽ có cảm giác chẳng khác gì khi bước xuống hầm rượu vang như những bộ phim thường thấy trên TV đâu nhé!*

Với sự kết hợp giữa phong cách vintage và pha lẫn một chút hiện đại, Yên cà phê là nơi được khá nhiều bạn teen lui tới để tìm một chút không gian yên tĩnh giữa chốn Sài Gòn bộn bề.



Bảng chỉ đường vào “hầm”
Sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi bước vào quán, teen nhà mình phải đi lên một cái cầu thang gỗ khá hẹp, cứ như đang đi vào trong một con hẻm vắng, để rồi bước vào một không gian khác, ấm áp và nhẹ nhàng.






Chưa hết đâu nha, với thiết kế khá lạ, quầy bar của quán được đặt dưới một căn gác xếp. Khi bước xuống bậc thang để đến chỗ ngồi chính diện với các nhạc cụ, bạn cứ như đang đi xuống hầm chứa rượu vang trong phim vậy đó.




Đúng như tên gọi của quán, khách đến đây để tìm sự bình yên. Thế nên dù đi theo nhóm, hoặc đi một mình, bạn vẫn có một khoảng không cho riêng mình. Với một nhóm đông người, bạn có thể chọn chỗ ngồi là những chiếc ghế gỗ dài, hoặc ghế nệm được xem theo hình chữ L, hoặc chọn chỗ trên căn gác xếp vì ít người lên đây. Còn nếu đi một mình, bạn vẫn có thể chọn cho mình những chiếc bàn nhỏ, ghế cao như trong những quán bar, để đọc một quyển sách hoặc nghe nhạc.








Ngoài ra, bạn nào mê acoustic thì không thể nào bỏ qua phần hát hò của quán đâu nhé. Những ca sĩ thường xuyên lui tới đây đều là những chất giọng khiến người ta mê mẩn đấy: Xuân Nghi (thí sinh The Voice), It’s time band, Ngọc Ánh Idol, Trung Quân Idol…



Đây chính là sân khấu của các ca sĩ.
Thức uống ở đây khá đa dạng, đặc biệt là những loại thức uống với kem, như café kem chẳng hạn. Còn đồ ăn thì đa phần là bánh. Chỉ từ một chiếc pancake, nhưng Yên đã kết hợp các loại trái cây, cùng các hương vị để ăn cùng, quả là thú vị đúng không?



Bên cạnh đó, quán cũng phục vụ một số món điểm tâm sáng như bò lúc lắc, bánh mì sandwich và trứng, thịt nguội, phô mai…




> *Quán Yên Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 9A Phạm Đình Toái, phường 6, quận 1, TP HCM. Các bạn có thể gửi xe tại quán, nhưng nhớ hỏi kĩ để không vào nhầm quán kế bên nhé!
> 
> Giá trung bình các loại đồ ăn thức uống trong khoảng 45 - 50k_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Yên Cafe_



Theo ione

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

quán này nhìn đẹp quá
nhìn rất thích hợp với mùa đông

----------


## pigcute

bồ kết không gian cách trang trí quá

----------


## khoan_gieng

Chà nhiều quán hay quá  :love struck: 
thích ghê

----------


## anhduc83

Đẹp... phong cách hay, hơi bị Mộc

----------


## tenlua

Quán cafe này nhìn đẹp
tiếc là trong sài gòn ko đi được >_<

----------

